# Is ACV toner good for clogged pores?



## MetzFan (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a lot of these very tiny clogged pores on my forehead. Would an ACV toner be good for them? Or would something else be better?

Thanks.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm not sure if ACV would be the best for you, I've never tried it myself, but I have very oily skin prone to clogged pores, and I have lots of information about clogged pores and acne in my notepad!

The best thing I found for my clogged pores was using Tazorac and Clindagel together (both prescriptions). The best drugstore products I've tried have been a combination of Stridex Maximum Strength (2% salicylic acid) and Neutrogenia On-The-Spot treatment (2.5% benzoyl peroxide) -- these are good but not quite as good as the prescriptions. With both sets of treatments, I've used Cetaphil bar soap and a Buf Puf sponge to both cleanse and exfoliate as my doctor suggested. (Exfoliation is important to keep your pores clear!)


----------



## Liz (Oct 16, 2005)

maybe. some people said that it helped bring things to the surface and help get rid of blackheads.


----------



## wafflebox (Oct 16, 2005)

Is it ok for dry skin? I have a lotta blemishes but with dry skin. They aren't really pimples so benzoyl peroxide and salicylic acid just dry my skin out even more w/out doing anything.


----------



## creolesugar (Oct 10, 2009)

The Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV) Toner is something you can make at home to help clear your skin or simply improve your overall complexion. Malic and lactic acids found in the vinegar help to soften and exfoliate your skin, reduce red marks, and treat acne. Apple cider vinegar also tones your skin to the proper pH. So basically, it's a wonderful beauty secret hiding in your kitchen cupboard! Keep reading and I'll get to the good part about how to make this fabulous toner.

While ACV has antibacterial and antiseptic properties, I think most people have success with this toner because of how well it balances out their skin. You need to have pH-balanced skin because without it, your skin will suck.

Meaning, without pH-balanced skin, your skin will break out. And if you don't break out, your skin could be too dry or be too oily. _Or_ feel irritated, red, and hot...the list goes on and on...

So why does our skin become unbalanced in the first place and how does apple cider vinegar make things better?

First, you have to understand that everyone has a protective acid mantle, which is a thin layer of oil, on the outer surface of their skin. As the name suggests, the protective acid mantle _protects_ your skin and keeps it _acidic_. Skin is naturally acidic and functions best when it's at a pH of around 5.5 (for you non-science people, any number from 0-7 is acidic).

Each time we wash our face or apply a product, we disrupt this natural acid mantle. It could be because you're washing away some of your protective skin barrier or because products you're using are basic in nature. Under normal circumstances, healthy skin will bounce right back and and rebalance on its own.

However, when your acid mantle is disturbed, your skin grows vulnerable to infections and other irritations. Using harsh products, over cleaning, or even stressing out too much can cause your acid mantle to function improperly, throwing your skin's pH out of whack. As a result, many people begin to experience acne and dryness. This is where the apple cider vinegar toner comes to the rescue.

ACV has a pH of 3 and when diluted, the acidity from the toner helps bring your skin's pH back to its normal levels. By restoring your skin's balance, apple cider vinegar helps your skin function optimally, warding off bacteria and shedding dead skin cells at the proper rate so pores are unblocked and skin remains healthy.

*How to make the apple cider vinegar toner*

So how do you make this supposedly amazing toner? (By the way, Hillary Duff allegedly uses this stuff as a spot treatment for her pimples.)

Most people use a 1:1 ratio of ACV and diluted water (though some even use 100% ACV!). This basically means that you use half ACV and half water for your toner. However, since ACV is an acid, many people cannot tolerate it at this concentration. I, for example, like to use a 1:4 ratio of ACV and water.

When you first start using this toner, it's a good idea to start off with a 1:8 ratio first and see how your skin reacts. You can then make it stronger or weaker depending on how it feels. Many people also like to add green tea and/or other essential oils to give the toner extra oomph and mask its "stinky feet" scent. I'm not sure how long this toner stays fresh, but I like to make a new batch every week.

Apple cider vinegar can be found in the oil and vinegar aisle of your local grocery store. I prefer raw, organic apple cider vinegar over regular apple cider vinegar because they feel a whole lot gentler. Your local grocery store may carry Bragg or Solana, but if not, you can always try Whole Foods or Trader Joe's.

Organic apple cider vinegars look kind of funky though because they have this brownish dust settled at the bottom of the bottle. This dust is known as the "mother" and is supposedly chock full of enzymes and nutrients. If you use organic ACV, before making your toner and also before using applying the toner to your skin, make sure to shake well so the "mother" is distributed throughout the bottle. I have tried both inorganic and organic apple cider vinegars before and the inorganic one is definitely harsher. That's just me though. It really all depends on your skin.

To use, you put some toner on a cotton pad and swipe across your face, avoiding the eye area. Most people use this toner both morning and night, but when you are first starting out, you should probably use it only once a day to minimize the chances of irritation. One of my dermatologists actually recommends to apply the toner after cleansing and to wash it off after 2 minutes. That way you rebalance the skin but do not get irritated by the ACV. However, if your skin can tolerate it, it's perfectly fine to leave it on overnight or even throughout the day.

*Precautions*

Even though the ACV toner can help with pimples, reduce oil, and improve your overall skin, there are some drawbacks. First of all, this toner stinks. It reminds me of dirty socks sitting, and possibly fermenting, inside a gym bag for weeks. The stronger you make the toner, the stronger it's going to smell. Your bathroom may even start to smell funky!

However, the good news is, you gradually get used to the smell. As you use it, you will start to not notice it anymore. The smell also reduces once it dries on your skin, so you don't really have to worry about smelling like salad when you're around people. Sometimes though, when I'm walking or when I sweat, I do catch faint whiffs of apple cider vinegar, so if you're in for a hot make-out session or plan to take on a close-talker, it _is_ possible for them to notice hints of smelly feet on your face.

Apple cider vinegar can burn if used in strong concentrations. It will also sting if it is applied over wounds, like picked and/or healing pimples. Immediately upon application, the ACV toner could also make your skin flush a bit. Often people who experience irritation from this toner are using too much ACV and don't dilute it enough. However, some people with sensitive skin may not be able to use this toner at all. Make sure you don't get any in your eyes because it can burn like the ****ens!

Besides putting apple cider vinegar on your skin, many people claim that it does amazing things when you drink it. For more information and testimonials, check here.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 11, 2009)

Great information Creolesugar!


----------



## Olivia23 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yea thanks for the info. I'm definitely looking into using this as my new toner. I'm tired of buying expensive products that don't seem to do anything. I will keep you posted on how it works out. I'm also hoping I can replace my over the counter acne treatment with ACV.


----------



## gommiebears (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Silly me was using ACV straight and my face was burning *lol*.


----------

